# what is wrong with people...



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/cat...Plastic-at-Cave-Run-Lake-in-morehead-KY/2761/

The pic is tagged 7/18/2012 which has to be a miss print. Still it had to have been lately, look how much he's sweating. Jigging with water temps in the high 80's. I bet if he released it is laying on the bottom by now. That location he is in about 25' of water. If I see that guy down there this fall, (he stands out) I will have words with him about the dangers.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You are assuming some wrong-doing here?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> If I see that guy down there this fall, (he stands out)* I will have words with him* about the dangers.


LOL, I want to sell tickets to that! I suspect 'Horsefly' bites.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/cat...Plastic-at-Cave-Run-Lake-in-morehead-KY/2761/
> 
> The pic is tagged 7/18/2012 which has to be a miss print. Still it had to have been lately, look how much he's sweating. Jigging with water temps in the high 80's. I bet if he released it is laying on the bottom by now. That location he is in about 25' of water. If I see that guy down there this fall, (he stands out) I will have words with him about the dangers.


Did he submit the pic before 7-18-12 ? heck he could have caught it, snapped a pic and went right to the site on his phone and submitted it?
Or not


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> You are assuming some wrong-doing here?


Legend Killer is concerned and I would be too that the water is too hot and especially pulling up a fish from deep water that the chances of the musky surviving are compromised.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

He was using a jig ? He can't help what bites ? How is it his fault that it got on?

**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> He was using a jig ? He can't help what bites ? How is it his fault that it got on?
> 
> **Fish all day, every day**


Some people jig fish for muskies.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh really? I'm not a big time musky fisherman. Im learning. All I've done is troll and cast for them. Wonder if he was actually trying to jig for the musky or if he got him on accident trying for a walleye or something 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> Oh really? I'm not a big time musky fisherman. Im learning. All I've done is troll and cast for them. Wonder if he was actually trying to jig for the musky or if he got him on accident trying for a walleye or something
> 
> 
> **Fish all day, every day**


No walleye in lake. If you zoom in at top left there is a large lure on the edge of the boat.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I would say Legend Killer is correct by the size of lure he has on his boat that is not an accidental catch. I guess time is going to tell how much harm this summers catch rates are going to do on the musky populations in the lakes.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Was there a law broken? I'm not a musky fisherman, but if he didn't break a law, he's within his rights. 

Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Being overzealous and threatening gives us all a bad rep. We all care about the fish.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

MadMac said:


> Being overzealous and threatening gives us all a bad rep. We all care about the fish.


Exactly. That reflects poorly not only on the individual, but particular groups of fisherman as whole. 

Threatening someone...seriously? I'm still waiting for you to picket tournaments. 

In fact, I saw two dead muskie today. One of which was a 46"+ fish. I should have kept it for DNA analysis so we can track down the fisherman that left a hook in its mouth. 

The future of muskie fisherman:


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Burks said:


> Exactly. That reflects poorly not only on the individual, but particular groups of fisherman as whole.
> 
> Threatening someone...seriously? I'm still waiting for you to picket tournaments.
> 
> ...



What lake were the dead muskie in today?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I thinks burks fishes clearfork. I looked at the northeast board on this site and everyone and their cousin seems to be fishing for muskies. I read where a guy caught a Striper in west branch muskie trolling and he said the fish was exhausted due to heat. I have a bramd new boat and a lot of money in my equipment but I am waiting till it cools off to pursue my passion. If you look at http://muskiesfirst.com mn is considering shutting it down for a little while.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Those folks who don't fish for musky must realize it's not whether musky fisherman care that you catch one. The issue is these fish as mean as they can be, are very vulnerable when caught in hot water temps. It takes several years for a musky to attain 40+ inches and loosing one because of hot weather conditions is the topic of discussion. It is just a feeling one gets in their gut, that makes a person question, why a person fishes for musky in hot weather. My opinion only


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> If you look at http://muskiesfirst.com mn is considering shutting it down for a little while.


Do you have a a better link? That takes me to a search engine.


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

Legend killer,

Dude you need to chill out, for some crazy reason people on every musky site have gone nuts with the water temp. I know nothing about the man in the picture you posted, but would it make a diference in your mind if the story behind the man who got the fish has 3 months to live and his dieing wish were to catch a musky with his family? Again i know nothing about him and u dont know either. Does that change the tune of the song you are singing about the man holding the musky?

It is a personal choice and i praise your enthusiasim, only thing i would tell you is your efforts are in the wrong direction. Ranting on internet sites will only give you enemys. You should talk to the DNR or what ever angency is in charge of your fishery. They will talk with you and you may start to get somthing started. But yelling and screaming here will divide the room, in two. Then you will only be half as strong as a group.

You also have to remember people have been catching musky everysummer for 100+ years, and most of those years they kept what they caught. The fishery will not be wiped out with one summer of fishing. With all the work going in to these fish I am very sure there will still be muskys next year and many many years to follow. They are an animal and they can only live so long, so expecting a few not to make it should be par for the course. Expecting everyfish to swim away will only lead you to grief and anger.


----------



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

Well said Anzomcik! LK you should get that new boat out and fish for something other thank muskie!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Many fishermen are likely unaware of the additional risk of catching fish during this record hot summer. Your cause would be better served by helping to educate rather than walking up to a single fisherman with an attitude or ranting about him fishing within the law on OGF. Consider writing a letter to DNR to get their opinion on survival rates during hot weather fishing and its effects on long term populations. Ask them to post signs for example. Attempt to accomplish your mission in a mature positive way! 

I've been reading OGF posts for quite a few years and must say that I have read all sorts of great info that help me understand fish and fishing better plus many differing opinions on going beyond the state's fishing rules and regulations. I certainly wouldn't go flaming a guy unless he's breaking the law; then I might contact the DNR.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I joined ogf with thoughts of meeting fellow fisherman, getting tips, sharing tips, sharing stories, and bragging etc. What I got was a bunch of men crying about what others do. Don't shoot carp, don't fish muskie in the summer, don't fish bass off of beds, the game warden was mean to me, people litter too much. True or not, we have to deal with issues presented to us everyday. Some overcome the adversity, while others complain with little action. I've caught bass off beds, fished muskie in the summer, and the warden has been a dick to me. I pick up trash, try to release fish as healthy as possible, and be a decent human being. Guess what I'm trying to get at let's quit crying and fish. I'm sure your all good people, but surely you can do more productive things than cry. ***not trying to offend or troll. It's just I see so many negative threads I wonder if I'm looking at fb or ogf.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

With that i believe we have reached our destination.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

